# 11-32 rear cluster/cassette and a rear derailleur for Campagnolo and Shimano ?



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

greetings all

I ride compact Ultegra with 50-34 front and 11-28 rear cluster.

My riding buddy prefers to keep his standard 53-39 front rings but he wants the low climbing gear too. 
On SRAM there is 11-32 rear cluster which with a 53-39 front gives the same ratio on low 39-32 gear as my compact does on 34-28.

The problem is - my buddy does NOT have SRAM. He has two bikes with standard 53-39 front rings. One is Campagnolo Centaur and one is Shimano Ultegra.

My question is: is there a 11-32 rear cluster/cassette and an accommodating rear derailleur solution for Campagnolo or Shimano in year 2013 ? Some sort of medium-cage rear derailleur perhaps?

thanks!


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

acid_rider said:


> The problem is - my buddy does NOT have SRAM. He has two bikes with standard 53-39 front rings. One is Campagnolo Centaur and one is Shimano Ultegra.
> 
> My question is: is there a 11-32 rear cluster/cassette and an accommodating rear derailleur solution for Campagnolo or Shimano in year 2013 ? Some sort of medium-cage rear derailleur perhaps?
> 
> thanks!


You would have to dig deeper for derailleur information, but Campagnolo has a 12-30 cassette in 10sp Centaur and the biggest Campagnolo-compatible Miche is 29.

The official Campagnolo web site - Bicycle Parts and Components Cycling

Componenti per Cicli, Ruote Bici da Corsa, Ruote MTB | Miche, Componenti per Cicli


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

For the Shimano, you can use the SRAM cassette.

With the rear derailleur, there is the 6700-A version that accomodates a 30T, which some have adjusted for a 32T. Otherwise, you would have to use a 9-speed mountain bike rear derailleur a XT-level (which would approximate an Ultegra level)


----------



## Mr Evil (Aug 12, 2011)

IRD make quite a range of cassettes, including 11-32 Campagnolo.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

When touring I switch my Dura Ace rear der with 12x25 to a Shimano mt bike 10 spd cluster 11X34 & a Shimano my bike rear der. Works perfectly.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

thanks everyone.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Mr Evil said:


> IRD make quite a range of cassettes, including 11-32 Campagnolo.


*Wide Range 11-30, 11-32, 11-34, 12-30, 12-32*


----------



## Openroad2014 (Oct 10, 2014)

See link for Shimano 10 cassette on full Campagnolo drivetrain by re-spacing the cassette. Very interesting. You might need a Campagnolo medium cage rear derailleur or a roadlink to accommodate the large cassette


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Openroad2014 said:


> See link for Shimano 10 cassette on full Campagnolo drivetrain by re-spacing the cassette. Very interesting. You might need a Campagnolo medium cage rear derailleur or a roadlink to accommodate the large cassette


Those posts were from 9 years ago. Hopefully the OP has resolved this by now.

Thanks for updating the thread with the video. Might help someone down the road....


----------

